

Node.js load balancer proof of concept - helwr
http://www.contentwithstyle.co.uk/content/nodejs-load-balancer-proof-of-concept

======
DjDarkman
> new function() {

Well this is both pointless and dangerous.

Also using underscores is pointless, because those variables are in a closure,
you don't even have to tell people that it supposed to be "private".

